# TiVo HD Hard drive Upgrade



## bradg33 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm wanting to upgrade the Hard Drive in my new TiVo HD. I have a couple of questions I hope can be answered. One, with WinMFS, can the backup and upgrade be done with only 1 USB/SATA Adapter? Basically, can I hook the TiVo drive up to a laptop, backup the drive, disconnect the TiVo drive, connect the new drive, and restore the TiVo drive to it? Second, so long as I'm using XP Sp 2 or later, I understand that I can just plug the original drive back in if I want to and it should work just fine. Finally, are there any problems using a 10k RPM 1TB drive? 

Thanks!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

1. Yes, only one adapter needed for truncated back up, image restore. Obviously, no copying the shows this way.

2. Yes, original drive in original state can always be reinstalled to revert to Tivo to state of condition at time of removal.

3. 10k rpm drive will probably work, but unless that's all you have, why? For Tivo, the slower the drive, the cooler the drive and Tivo. No personal experience here, but possibly a shorter drive lifespan(maybe for the Tivo too) due to high heat conditions. Tivo only needs a 5400 rpm drive. The extra speed of a 10K will be of no benefit, probably. Monitor the temp frequently, especially if/when you think the Tivo is not acting quite right.

I had a Toshiba unit that had a normal temp range of maybe 40-54C. Once I put it on top of a receiver, and when the temp got close to 60, it started locking up. It lasted a little over 4 years, recently dying, I suspect due to something overheating on motherboard or power supply.


----------

